# Saltist 30H vs 20H



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Does the difference in spool width provide for a difference in castability given everything else is equal?????


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Smaller spool will cast further


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

id go with the 20


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

really depends on where and what ya fish

clean ground, id say use a 20h with 12-14# 
mixed/rough , go 30h .40mm line and go skull dragging.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Depends, if you are going to stick to the sand only I'd go with the 20. If you think you may do some plankin go with the 30 for the extra line capacity. May not be much but from the pier every little bit may help.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Haven't seen much difference in distance with 8n bait type setups, but the 20 is more comfy in your hands.

thou..If I was only going to have one reel, it would be a 30, the greater line capacity will come in handy for pier and things like cobia and sharks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Do the Saltist reels have instant anti reverse?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

AirDown said:


> Do the Saltist reels have instant anti reverse?


 more so than the slosh's as those get on my nerves. Although it doesnt state it on the reel and I dont count it as being instant so I guess the answer is no!


----------



## drumjunkie (Jun 28, 2008)

I have had the 20H for a little while, and just got the 30H. If you have smaller hands, you may like the 20 better, but the 30 is only slighly wider and a little bit heavier, but has much more line capacity. If you just want one reel to do a number of different tasks, including targeting larger fish, go with the 30.


----------



## PSF-Support (Jul 19, 2008)

One of our guys did a review of the saltist 20h here. Its an honest review, not sponsored, not paid for. He bought and paid for it himself.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

yes the saltist has IAR. a more then welcome addition if your upgrading from SLXs and Sloshs

but its the same if your upgrading from the GWZ


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

drumjunkie said:


> If you just want one reel to do a number of different tasks, including targeting larger fish, go with the 30.


That's why I got a 30H as well. Plus it's a lot lower than a SLX30SHA...I didn't realize being that much lower makes it so much more comfy...


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree. The 30H sits much lower than the 
30SHA. I now have 2 30H's and love them.


----------

